# Letting go of a dear friend



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It's hard letting go of a best friend, a family member, a pack member of six years. The dog who taught me to understand what a dog really is, that every dog is an individual, and no matter what happens they are there for you to provide endless love, support, and companionship. I owe so much to Tucker; I wouldn't be a dog trainer if I hadn't had him in my life. In fact, I wouldn't even be alive right now if it weren't for him. I have Tucker to thank for so many things, and it seems the kindest thing to do right now, is to let him go in peace with the ones he loves surrounding him.

Anyone, if you believe in an afterlife, please send him your prayers and positive vibes. I've never been a religious person, but if ever there were a time to pray, to me it's now. That if there is a heaven, god welcome him with a ball in one hand and a treat in the other. I hope there are many lakes for him to swim in. And I hope he'll be there to welcome me when I come.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, keeping you in thoughts, sounds like he was a great dog and I'm sure he thought just as much of you as you did of him.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have to say goodbye to Tucker. What a beautiful tribute you have written to him. Big hugs for you and your pack. I will pray that he frolicks in heaven where there are no leashes and plenty of balls, frisbees and treats, with my baby Buster.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry. I thought he vet had a treatment plan that was going to work. You have to know he is in a better place and you and your dad are the ones left to grieve. It's just not easy, any way you look at it. Of course everyone is praying for you or sending good thoughts to you and your dad, and supporting you through this very difficult loss.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He wasn't responding to treatment as expected. He was just going down hill, had to be hospitalized at 4 this morning, and we decided it was time to let him go before he got any worse and felt more pain. He looked terrible this morning...there wasn't any sense in dragging him through all this. He passed in peace with my father, mother, and I laying on the floor with him. I think he took as much comfort as he could in laying with us all. It just wasn't going to be right if he had to be hospitalized over and over again. That is no quality of life, he's scared of new people so it was like every time we left him there at the hospital we were just abandoning him to feel alone and frightened. I'm positive this was the kindest thing we could have done for him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

of course you did the right thing, as painful as it was. Bless you all for giving him a good life, and for accepting all the love that he had to give to you.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Hugs to you... so sorry for your loss.  But YES, you did do the right thing. You knew your dog. You knew how much he'd struggle just by being hospitalized...strange people, strange smells. You gave him a kind release and you should feel empowered by that. I know how hard it is to lose them.... but you were his savior. You made all the pain go away. Hugs to you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Kapalua (Sep 29, 2011)

I am truly so sorry for what your family went through and are going through now. Sadly I lost a big piece of my heart recently as well and tears are streaming down my cheeks as I read this and my deepest sympathies go out to you. My heart is breaking for what you're feeling. Tucker was brave and fought the good fight and he did it surrounded by those who loved him and who he loved. 

I know we don't know each other well, but sometimes that actually helps, if you need to vent or anything I'll be here. 

Again I'm so very sorry. Lots of good thoughts your way.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Sooo sorry for your loss!! There is nothing worse then holding your pet while the very last breath comes from them...but the comfort is knowing he was not alone and was being held by those who loved him for who he was with all their hearts and will continue to love him even now he has passed to a better place and in no pain. Wonderful memories will flood you heart and tears will stream from your eyes.....God placed him in your life for a reason! As much as he taught you ....you taught him just as much  Prayers your way during this time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The more we love them, the harder it is to lose them. Take care of yourself and know we are all here for you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Kelly. My deepest condolences and sympathies during this hard time of Tucker's passing. I can tell that he was loved and cherished like none other. You gave him a wonderful life, he was lucky to have such loving and devoted owners to look after him. Find peace in knowing he is without pain. Find comfort in all the wonderful memories you have of him, as he will never leave you!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God Kelly, I am so, so sorry. Hearing this made me cry, I just hate to think of you going through this loss, its all of our worst nightmares and you are living it. 
There is one thing though and that is if there is any comfort to be had, other than he is not in pain anymore, that is knowing that you gave that little pup the best life he could possibly have had. 
And, I think you can turn your own words around. Tucker also owes so much to you, you provided him endless love, support and companionship and if it wasn't for you, he probably wouldn't be here either. He truly has taken a little piece of your heart with him.
Like you say, he is running around now, in no pain, ball in his mouth, waiting for you and all your other pups for the time when you'll all be together again. ((hugs))


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry Kelly. I know how hard the decision must have been, but I commend you all for making it. Tucker gave you all unconditional love, and you showed him the same. 
I'm sure there will be an endless supply of treats, and balls for him to fetch. 
You will all be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope so, Penny. He was a good boy and he had a great run. I'm so proud of my dad for providing Tucker with everything he could have possibly wanted. That lucky dog had all the space he could want to roam and protect, the ability to go dock diving whenever he wanted, and countless boat rides with my dad. Those two were best friends. The sad thing is, my dads heart started skipping beats randomly. We think it's from stress, and I want him to go to the doctor for it but he seems to think it isn't a big deal. He says its from a broken heart. I can't deny him that it very well could be that. I'd imagine my heart would skip beats if I lost Indi. We are going to make him a scrap book and spread Tuckers ashes across our shore line and a little bit in the cave I caught him in. He wouldn't have had those six years if we wouldn't have found him.

He was put in my life for a reason. He was fear aggressive; he gave me the opportunity to meet a behaviorist and one day become one myself..So I can give other families the hope that I had when I saw Tucker let a stranger pet him for the first time in years. There are too few people with access to knowledge on how to solve their dogs behavioral issues. Too many people with too little of hope because they feel hopeless themselves. I don't wish that upon any person or dog. I just want to help. And I can thank my TuckTuck for that. <3

I can't thank you all enough for being there for me through the last week and a half of this.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I too am crying and sorry for your loss of Tucker! It seems life is so short for the ones that truly have made a difference in our lives, I just think they have been called home to make a difference somewhere else! He is romping and playing and he will be waiting at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe there is a very special place in heaven for all pets. Some place ready for them and everything they love. Things like toys, water, treats etc... while they wait for us. That is somrthing I have believed for a long time, and always will. I am sooo sorry about your loss.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This just breaks my heart for you and your family. He was definitely placed in your path for what sounds like many reasons. And you know he thanks you for being there for him in the years after you found him and at the end when he needed you to be strong for him. It's so painful to lose them and seems so wrong when they should still have time left. What beautiful memories you'll have of him because of all he brought to your life though. I'm sure your dad will also love the scrapbook when he sees it. I did that for my son when his Rottie passed away and he was thankful to have all the photos.
Bless you and yours and know that everyone on this forum understands and feels your pain too. I'm truly so, so sorry....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am so sorry that you had to let your friend go...and i'm glad you let him go....in time, you will be, too....

it's so hard to make this decision and you gave it your best shot....but you did something selfless and noble, and that was
to see through your needs to his needs and you put them first....

he will be waiting for you...it is something i have to believe....for i have my own crew who is waiting for me....it's the only thing that makes dying okay. that you are loved and there is a tucker waiting at the gates....

prayers for you and for him...


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

i am SO sorry for the loss of Tucker. I can tell he was a very special dog. Run free beautiful boy!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

You have my condolences!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Kelly, I'm so so sorry. You did the right thing. This is absolutely the worst part about having dogs. Time will heal. You will always have the memories of him in his prime.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You did good by Tucker and I know he thanks you for it. Real love is being able to let go and giving one of your best friends some peace. I know how you feel.....and time will heal your aching heart.

I know that Tucker is up there with my Kodi. I can see them playing ball together. Don't worry.....we will all be together again one day. ((Hugs))


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Kelly! I know how hard it is. My more sincere condolences!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no... I'm sad to hear this. Cancer is a terrible thing. :frown:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry Kelly. My condolences to you, your family, and your pack.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

it's better to do it too soon than too late. sorry for ur loss.


CavePaws said:


> He wasn't responding to treatment as expected. He was just going down hill, had to be hospitalized at 4 this morning, and we decided it was time to let him go before he got any worse and felt more pain. He looked terrible this morning...there wasn't any sense in dragging him through all this. He passed in peace with my father, mother, and I laying on the floor with him. I think he took as much comfort as he could in laying with us all. It just wasn't going to be right if he had to be hospitalized over and over again. That is no quality of life, he's scared of new people so it was like every time we left him there at the hospital we were just abandoning him to feel alone and frightened. I'm positive this was the kindest thing we could have done for him.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thoughts with you Kelly. We all know that one day we will face this... it's unfair and we know it going in. But the beauty and lessons they teach us every day, how they live life, how they love unconditionally and without hesitation.... they are everything we aren't.

We'll all cry with you.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry Kelly. My eyes are watering because just last week, it seemed like things were on the upswing. You've done the most selfless thing of letting him go...I hope I can have half the courage as you when I have to say goodbye. Sending warm thoughts your way.

*Hugs*


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Extremely sorry to hear about this Kelly, my condolences to your family, and hope that you are all doing okay.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am sure that you do not feel this way right now, but letting them go is the first step in healing. These past couple weeks have been hell for you, your family, I'm sure... not that you would have it any other way, we would do anything and walk through fire for our dogs... but watching someone you love so much get so sick so quickly is the worst thing I have ever had to endure. You letting him go gave him peace, and although it is our biggest nightmare, it is your first step to healing. 

You will always miss him, but remember he will always be there. In you, your father, your pack. When CJ died, I didn't tell her goodbye, I told her "I'll see you later, my girl". I know we will be together again one day. And until then, I see her in my other three that she helped raise. Tucker was so special, I can feel it when I read your words.

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks all. I know time will help this heal; I think it'll be nice making the scrap book of him. I have so many pictures of him in his prime moments.  
And Julie that is a beautiful quote!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Julie said:


> "It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."


It most certainly is a beautiful quote. One to live by.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> It most certainly is a beautiful quote. One to live by.


that it is


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Kelly  I was really hoping he'd turn around. Huge hugs to you and your family. 

Run free, handsome Tucker.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I went through this 4 months ago... except I didn't get to be there with him. I got a text from my family after they had put my brittany down. Count your blessings. You got to be one of the last things Tucker saw and you got to be there with him when he crossed over. You are luckier than some of us get to be. I miss my boy every day but the last time that I saw him, I knew it was going to be the VERY last. My family, while they could have let me know, did what was best for him. Instead of letting him suffer, they let him go. 

You, too, did what was best. We are so selfish. We keep them around much longer than we should. But we do it because we love them so much that we are afraid to let go. You will see him again. He is waiting at Rainbow Bridge with my boy and they will be there when our time comes too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so~ so~ so~ so sorry to read this. I am crying for you and with you, just feeling so bad for you right now. Please know that~ YES~ Tucker will always ,always be with you and YES he is waiting for you. This is so sad. But he is right their by your side always. This is the hardest part of dog ownership. My thoughts and prayers are with you & with Tucker.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, it breaks my heart to hear someone has lost a friend. It reminds me of all my love fluffy friends who have passed. Its nice to remember them and love them in your thoughts. Be strong.


----------

